# 2011 JH Holden Cruze sri-V



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Classy. I love the front grill/emblems you guys have over there. :eyedroolA:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jealous!!!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah why do the Holden's have to look so much better? Love the wheels too!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to slap some tint on it. its begging for it!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree...the Holden front effects are awesome! Nice ride!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, as some of you may now. I picked up my '11 Sri-V from the dealer on the 26th.

Since then its been nothing but trouble. From the first moment i got in the car, the engine light was on. So the car was taken to the service dept. where they cleared the codes said it was a "sunroof fault" and sent me on my way.

I was happy as larry, couldn't be better. Great pick up, turbo comes on boost really nicely. then 5hours later. Engine light, Again. Boost was lacking, engine felt like a slug. Really wasn't a good place to be..

So the next morning around 9AM, i drove the car back down to Holden Service dept. to get them to look into the engine light issue again. Stupidly i turned the car off when i got there, 4 hours later they called me and said "The light wasn't on when we just started the car. Come pick it up." Which struct me, as i parked the car right in the middle of their driveway they have. Which means the car was blocking the driveway for 3.5hours? right-o?

Picked the car up again, No light, boost was back, engine had guts again. Ripper! its back to normal. Notched up my 180KM mark. Then as i turned into my street. Engine light, AGAIN. Turned the car off and said "well maybe if it happened after 3 hours, a good nights sleep it wont be on tomorrow." .. wrong.

Took the car back at 9AM to the service dept again. I let the car run this time, took photo's and had multiple staff clarify that the engine light was on. So as of yesterday they've had my car for nearly 30+ hours now. This is still the "first week of ownership" .. Got a call at 4PM telling me it won't be ready to be picked up. i have to come in and they were gonna charge me for a hire car.. WTF!! So i lost my ****, and abused the living **** out of them. Got myself a free rental.

Which brings me to this gutless heap of crap.










It is the 1.8L Holden Cruze CD. Basic as they get. 5spd manual. The steering is heavy, Its got no acceleration. The shifting is hard and rough. The interior is an ugly place to be in. The suspension feels rougher. The fabric seats are horrible. 


No wonder people insulted the first gen cruze. This engine and whole combo is discusting. The matt black interior?.. The ugly blue dashboard. I always knew that the SRI-V was the "top of the line" model, but i never thought that it was justified for the extra 8k.

The leather, sat nav, prem sound, 6spd, light steering, soft suspension, piano black interior, keyless entry, keyless start, all plays a massive difference! So glad i opted for the SRI-V model instead of the base line!


So, My car currently has 194KM on it. I've owned it since the 26/9/11

It has been into the service dept on;
26/9/11 - 45mins, clearing codes.
27/9/11 - 4 hours, "no code visible."
28/9/11 - Since 8AM till Current.

And looks to continue into the next 2-3 days maybe more. I really enjoyed the cruze when i had it. Its a great little car, and i adore it! But this is really starting to piss me off. The car is not even 200KM old. 

I received a call from the bloke at holden, who asked me a series of questions, To try and get me to play into his game and trying to swing my words around to make me seem as if i've voided warranty somehow.

He has blamed a "bad batch of fuel." - Wrong, Engine light was on when i picked up the car, means its an existing problem.
He has blamed the sunroof. - They had that installed before i even picked it up.
He has blamed "my driving style" - So lets see. My driving style is so bad,that in 194KM my car has a 7.6L/100KM. If it was a bad style at that low KM's it would be high 16s if not more.

/vent.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a pretty bad dealership. I had an electrical problem after the first day of ownership that resulted in getting a rental car as well. It turned out to be a bent connector from the factory. I was a bit pissed just as you are, so I understand your need to vent. Hopefully it ends up being a miniscule problem like the one I had. Just hang in there and keep us updated.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i loooooove the look of the sri-v!!
nice car, bro


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm jealous. I love the Holden styling


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

that diffusor part looks like it could be sticked to any cruze, as the bumper looks all the same. I have mine only vinyled black but would love to stick a real diffusor with some double adhesive tape on it


----------



## holdencruze (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi R1XSTA, join the Holden Cruze facebook page, it a independent page, just run by normal people (not Holden) I'm in it and there are about another 20 people that own Holden Cruzes. There is another lady on the page having trouble with her new cruze and its only about 1 month old! Anyway here is the link: 

Log In | Facebook

my name is Seb (If the link doesn't work, type in the facebook search bar: Holden Cruze, it is the one with the photo of the Blue SRI)


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a small photoshoot done last night.










Thats just a tease of whats to come.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a fake SRI-V American Cruze  I want that 1.4T Eco badge too dag namit


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Im still waiting on Holden to give me the part numbers for the sri-v badges, and the bumpers etc. 

Someone asked me in PM, still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i just wish i could get ahold of that black difuser on your bumper here into the states.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Would the diffuser fit the American Cruze? I think Holdens are Series 2 cruzes, and Korea and US get series 1. I don't exactly know the major differences between them but I would be worried about fitment even if you did your hands on the holden diffuser.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

im not one hundred percent that it would but , it would look awesome


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt its direct fitment but im sure its nothing a body shop couldnt easily handle


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

but the bumper looks exactly the same and the line that the difuser follows looks like the line on our bumpers anyway


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> but the bumper looks exactly the same and the line that the difuser follows looks like the line on our bumpers anyway


 That it does...try it and find out lol.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Photoshoot has been done thanks to Home - tangcla Photography


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Love the pics! :brave:


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks man. I'm really hoping to try and source the Tan leather interior that you guys have.


----------



## MY11SRiV (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a black SRi-V (stupid auto gearbox - it was that or wait another 3 weeks), adore the car, but my info panel keeps telling me to service the steering lock and every now and then it doesnt detect the sensor key being in the car (even though I just unlocked it and started the car...)

Should I get Holden to look at it or just keep ignoring it because its seriously sporadic?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow i should check this more often, haha.
Steering column lock is just a fault, ignore it and they'll repair it next service!!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Some recent photos straight off the camera, no editing at all;


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

R1XSTA said:


> Some recent photos straight off the camera, no editing at all;


You deleted your engine badge?

Those are great pics too! I really like your last photoshoot ones!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm thought I commented on this thread wonder why I'm not subscribed.

Well let me just say those photos are amazing and I'm jealous of the Holden look.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I love tge grill I'm changing my bow tie

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i got rid of all the 1.4 badges, they're impossible to clean between the letters, I removed it and put a turbo badge in its place!

Thanks guys. I have new wheels & coilovers coming within the next couple of months!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Any teasers on wheels?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Mick said:


> Any teasers on wheels?


Yeah man


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

R1XSTA said:


> Yeah man


I'm not a fan of black wheels, but those actually look really sharp!


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

I love those wheels, great job


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

They're like a gun metal grey/black. They arent exactly black which i feel gives it a different look!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Great choice, although I really hope you went with at least 19's.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

R1XSTA said:


> Yeah man


Love the rims your Cruze looks amazing.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

19x8.5


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Where did you get these rims, looks really good

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

We got any shots with the new wheels yet?


----------

